# [resolu][glib-perl] probléme d'upgrade

## zuthos

Bonjour, j'essaye d'upgrader mon système.

```
emerge -uavDN world
```

Toutefois, je tombe sur une erreur que j'essaye de contourner, mais je tombe alors sur une autre erreur  :Sad: 

```
>>> Emerging (3 of 52) dev-perl/glib-perl-1.223

 * Glib-1.223.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * CPV:  dev-perl/glib-perl-1.223

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  build elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking Glib-1.223.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/glib-perl-1.223/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/glib-perl-1.223/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/glib-perl-1.223/work/Glib-1.223 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/glib-perl-1.223/work/Glib-1.223 ...

 * Using ExtUtils::MakeMaker

 * perl Makefile.PL PREFIX=/usr INSTALLDIRS=vendor INSTALLMAN3DIR=none DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/glib-perl-1.223/image/

Can't locate ExtUtils/Depends.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.2/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.2 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.12.2/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.12.2 /usr/lib/perl5/5.12.2/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/5.12.2 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at (eval 6) line 1.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at (eval 6) line 1.

Checking if your kit is complete...

Looks good

MakeMaker FATAL: prerequisites not found.

    ExtUtils::Depends not installed

    ExtUtils::PkgConfig not installed

Please install these modules first and rerun 'perl Makefile.PL'.

 * ERROR: dev-perl/glib-perl-1.223 failed:

 *   Unable to build! (are you using USE="build"?)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2645:  Called perl-module_src_configure

 *   environment, line 2296:  Called perl-module_src_prep

 *   environment, line 2354:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               perl Makefile.PL "$@" <<< "${pm_echovar}" || die "Unable to build! (are you using USE=\"build\"?)";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-perl/glib-perl-1.223',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-perl/glib-perl-1.223'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/glib-perl-1.223/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/glib-perl-1.223/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/glib-perl-1.223/work/Glib-1.223'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-perl/glib-perl-1.223, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/glib-perl-1.223/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-perl/glib-perl-1.223:

 * ERROR: dev-perl/glib-perl-1.223 failed:

 *   Unable to build! (are you using USE="build"?)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2645:  Called perl-module_src_configure

 *   environment, line 2296:  Called perl-module_src_prep

 *   environment, line 2354:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               perl Makefile.PL "$@" <<< "${pm_echovar}" || die "Unable to build! (are you using USE=\"build\"?)";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-perl/glib-perl-1.223',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-perl/glib-perl-1.223'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/glib-perl-1.223/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/glib-perl-1.223/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/glib-perl-1.223/work/Glib-1.223'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

En lisant cela, je crois comprendre qu'il faut l'option build.

Je rajoute donc la ligne suivante:

```
dev-perl/glib-perl build
```

à mon /etc/portage/package.use

Mais, cela ne change rien.

J'essaye donc un :

```
USE="build" emerge -uavDN world
```

mais, ce coup ci, il essaye d'upgader baselayout. Premièrement, je n'en ai pas envie, deuxièmement, ce coup ci, c'est lui qui me donne une erreur   :Shocked:  .

Malin comme un renard  :Twisted Evil:  , j'essaye un:

```
USE="build" emerge -uavDN glib-perl
```

Qui ne m'apporte rien  :  :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by zuthos on Fri Nov 26, 2010 7:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Le USE "build" est utilisé pour créer un stage1. Il ne faut pas l'utiliser.

Essaie de lancer

```
perl-cleaner --all
```

 pour voir.

----------

## zuthos

Merci, cela à résolu mon problème    :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Comme dit dans les elogs (qui ne lit pas encore les elogs ?), il faut lancer perl-cleaner après chaque mise à jour de perl  :Wink: 

----------

